# LON - Alternativen zum LonMaker gesucht



## Boby (12 August 2015)

Hallo,
es soll eine Verbindung via LON zwischen einem Buderus LON-Gatway und einer WAGO LON Karte (753-648 ) erstellt werden. Es hängen keine weitern Komponenten am LON-Bus. Die Verbindung dient nur dem Datenaustausch zwischen Buderus und Wago.

Wie ich jetzt schon erfahren habe benötige ich zusätzlich noch einen LonMaker sowie einen LonTalk-Adapter um die Bindings beider Geräte zu erstellen.

Da dies meine einzige berührung mit dem LON-Bus ist, finde ich die Investition für LONMaker SR4 sehr teuer für eine einmalige Verwendung.

Ich habe bereits bei ABB(LNT505),Littwin(NetWorker) und anderen angefragt, welche ehemals so ein Tool zum erstellen der Bindings auf dem Markt hatten. Aber keiner kann mir da mehr weiterhelfen.

Kann mir jemand eine Alternative für LonMaker + Adapter empfehlen? Gerne auch Demoversionen wo nur 2 Geräte bedient werden können. Eventl hat ja auch jemand noch so eine (Demo-)Version und Adapter rumliegen und kann mir etwas zukommen lassen.

Danke für jeden Hinweis,
Bob


----------



## GLT (13 August 2015)

NL220 von Newron System - es gibt auch ein NLStart (basiert nicht auf LNS)
Alex von Spega


----------



## Boby (1 September 2015)

Um das Thema abzuschließen:

Ich habe jetzt ein Touchpanel von PASSTEC incl. deren LinkMaker im Einsatz. Der Touchpanel funktioniert dabei als LON-Adapter. Ich weis das klingt wie Perlen vor die Säue, aber es war die günstigste Alternative zu allen genannten Herstellern.

Gruß,
Boby


----------



## Matzix (10 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Boby, hallo Forum,

ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du und Deine Lösung erscheint mir recht interessant, zumal ich für unsere Anlage (Wago-SPS) eh auch noch ein Bediengerät benötige.

Wo hast Du denn das Ganze gekauft und wie teuer (zumindest eine grobe Hausnummer) kam das Ganze?
Ist die Ankopplung eines LON-Moduls als Bediengerät überhaupt sinnvoll?

Auch für Hinweise zu weiteren Alternativen bin ich recht dankbar. Bei mir sind es 3 Wilo-Pumpen, die mit dem Wago LON-Modul kommunizieren sollen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Matzix


----------



## Boby (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Matzix, 
Ich habe das direkt beim Hersteller gekauft.

Zu deiner 2ten Frage: Wenn du schon eine Wago als Steuerung für die Anlage hast, würde ich direkt die WebVisu von Wago nutzen. Der Aufwand extra die LON Verknüpfungen einzurichten wäre mir zu groß.

Gruß Boby


----------



## Nost (19 Oktober 2015)

Zu den meisten Wilo Pumpen gibts auch Feldbusmodule für Modbus RTU, CAN usw. wenn die pumpen das einzige sind was per LON angebunden ist wäre ein tausch der Feldbus Module an der Pumpe eventuell das einfachste.


----------

